# Tiziano Terzani - Anam il senzanome. E' l'ultima intervista a Tiziano Terzani.



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

*Tiziano Terzani - Anam il senzanome. E' l'ultima intervista a Tiziano Terzani.*​http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1084017906178950538#

E' l'ultima intervista che Tiziano Terzani ha concesso prima di morire.

.​


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Tiziano Terzani - Anam il senzanome. E' l'ultima intervista a Tiziano Terzani.*​
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1084017906178950538#
> 
> ...


 
Che sensazione strana: ogni volta che lo leggo o lo vedo, è come se vedessi o leggessi un parente, una persona cara.
Sarà l'accento toscano, chissà.
Grazie Marì, l'ho già visto un paio di volte, ma fa sempre piacere.


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Questo video e' BELLISSIMO! :up: Ti mette tanta pace dentro.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Belissima!


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Belissima!


:up:


Mi e' piaciuta molto "siamo tutti americani"  :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Mi e' piaciuta molto "siamo tutti americani"  :mrgreen:


_ "Io sono in pace!" _


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Agosto 2010)

_"......M'incuriosisce di più morire. Mi dispiace solo di non poterne scrivere........"_

Auguro a tutti la stessa serenità, quando sarà il momento


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

*Ecco!*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _"......M'incuriosisce di più morire. Mi dispiace solo di non poterne scrivere........"_
> 
> Auguro a tutti la stessa serenità, quando sarà il momento



BRAVO!

GRAZIE!

Questo e' un bel modo/maniera di augurare la morte a qualcuno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> BRAVO!
> 
> GRAZIE!
> 
> Questo e' un bel modo/maniera di *augurare la morte a qualcuno*.


.......Premesso che essa venga quando deve venire e si riconosca come qualcosa di inevitabile per chiunque (quindi tanto vale che venga bene)


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

insisto ...a me piace anche questo ragazzone
http://www.la7.it/approfondimento/dettaglio.asp?prop=invasioni&video=5304


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .......Premesso che essa venga quando deve venire e si riconosca come qualcosa di inevitabile per chiunque (quindi tanto vale che venga bene)





Ovviamente  intanto VOI avviatevi :mrgreen: mi raccomando preparate tutto in grande stile  non badate a spese  in modo che quando io arrivero' sara' una gran festa :carneval: .



























:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> insisto ...a me piace anche questo ragazzone
> http://www.la7.it/approfondimento/dettaglio.asp?prop=invasioni&video=5304


 
Con tutto il rispetto per suo padre, a me continua a parere un bamboccio gonfio della figura del padre, e basta. Opinione mia, certo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per suo padre, a me continua a parere un bamboccio *gonfio* della figura del padre, e basta. Opinione mia, certo.


* benedetto* dalla figura del padre.


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per suo padre, a me continua a parere un bamboccio gonfio della figura del padre, e basta. Opinione mia, certo.


E' il destino di tutti i figli che hanno avuto come genitore un personaggio di successo e di grande spessore


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' il destino di tutti i figli che hanno avuto come genitore un personaggio di successo e di grande spessore


 ma non è una colpa, anzi.
folco ha ereditato un grande patrimonio di sentimenti ed esperienze e , per me, se li merita tutti


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è una colpa, anzi.
> folco ha ereditato un grande patrimonio di sentimenti ed esperienze e , per me, se li merita tutti


Speriamo che ne faccio buon frutto ... aver avuto un padre del genere e' una grande fortuna.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Speriamo che ne faccio buon frutto ... aver avuto un padre del genere e' una grande fortuna.


 se ne hai voglia ascolta tutta l'intervista :grandi concetti in parole semplici


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ne hai voglia ascolta tutta l'intervista :grandi concetti in parole semplici


Ti riferisci sempre a "INTERVISTA BARBARICA FOLCO TERZANI"? 

O ad altra intervista?


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti riferisci sempre a "INTERVISTA BARBARICA FOLCO TERZANI"?
> 
> O ad altra intervista?


 sì, a quella .la prima se l'hai postata la conosci


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, a quella .la prima se l'hai postata la conosci


Ma io ho gustato tutta l'intervista fatta a Tiziano Terzani  Tiziano e' stato ed E' Re della semplicita'.

Parlavo del figlio Folco e, l'intervista che tu hai postato, ricordavo di averla gia vista in passato.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma io ho gustato tutta l'intervista fatta a Tiziano Terzani  Tiziano e' stato ed E' Re della semplicita'.
> 
> Parlavo del figlio Folco e, l'intervista che tu hai postato, ricordavo di averla gia vista in passato.


 periodicamente la ripropongo pervicacemente ma folco continua a piacere solo a me 


non riesco a liberarmi dagli avverbi :singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> periodicamente la ripropongo pervicacemente ma folco continua a piacere solo a me
> 
> 
> non riesco a liberarmi dagli avverbi :singleeye:


Tutto sommato Folco ha la faccia di un bravo ragazzo, con un padre del genere e' normale


----------



## Abigail (9 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _"......M'incuriosisce di più morire. Mi dispiace solo di non poterne scrivere........"_
> 
> Auguro a tutti la stessa serenità, quando sarà il momento


a me incuriosisce morire  ma frega niente di poterne scrivere:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (9 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> periodicamente la ripropongo pervicacemente ma folco continua a piacere solo a me
> 
> 
> non riesco a liberarmi dagli avverbi :singleeye:


folco piace pure a me pur essendo lontano, data l'età, dalla maturità e filosofia del padre


----------

